# cork preservation??



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Howdy all,

Considering all the talk about cork repairs, recently and forever, does anyone have any tips, (well Richo?) on preserving cork grips? Other than a good wash after use I have never treated mine though would like to find a way to make my cork last as long as the rod, hopefully..

Cheer's


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I use a 50/50 turps, lindseed oil mix on new rods. Seems to prevent that dirty discolouration you get on your new cork butts from fish grease.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Varp,

My mate waxed my butt.

This is how he did it!

Wash butt in warm soapy water, rinse well, dry well and then apply melted white bees wax. All fly fishermen that I know use this method and its works a treat, it also provides a good grip too.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Applying wax is what I have been told works best. I did it to a rod I use regularly throwing SP, the cork is still in good condition 3 years later.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Careful Varp, you don't want a red card!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i tried the turps/oil mix and now my rods wrecked......:*(
not happy Jan,

I really think the mods need to get involved here,


----------



## PeteyH (Dec 18, 2006)

While i have not got round to trying this yet, a very cluey angler at Rays outdoors told me to use matt or satin estapol. He assures me its the goods. I have wax on a flyrod butt and it is fine, though it was a bit sticky for a while after i had done it.
Cheers
Peteyh


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> i tried the turps/oil mix and now my rods wrecked......:*(
> not happy Jan,


For real??? 

I've used it on my Nitro's and Daiwa's and they loved it. You having a lend or what??


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

im just kidding mate, 
wasnt sure if you were serious though, so it really does work ey


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You had me trotting out to the shed and checking to see if i had it all horribly wrong there  Mind you after this talk of beeswax from the long wand brigade I'd be incined to go do that. With the linseed mix it only serves as a bit of a moisture barrier, but they still get that dirty grey look from fish bits.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> i tried the turps/oil mix and now my rods wrecked......:*(
> not happy Jan,
> 
> I really think the mods need to get involved here,


Don't cry wolf Jackall!!

Thanks for the tips guys, I will have a go at the wax, after chatting with Peril about his wearing off after a while I may try a hot on hot application and see how it goes..

Cheer's


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i've mainly treated my flyrod grips, and i give them a wash, then light sand, then beeswax

works for me, although i'm loathe to recomend anyone else try it, after fishing man's post! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

haha i was joking fellas,

but ive been thinking of this for ages, 
i wana do something with my better rods, but dunno if its worth it, 
dont wana wreck my sage fly rod, or loomis jack stick..

might just leave em blank,


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

I waxed all my cork grips. If you wash it down and dry it first it will coat a lot better.

I used a white candle and rubbed dry wax from it all over the grip to give a good coat. Then grab the misus hairdryer and turn the sucker on med heat and blow dry the grip. The heat melts the wax in the even coat you rubbed on and will not burn the grip like a flame.

Mine are still good 24 months on, though i did reapply a second coat after about 12 months.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! I now have 3 beautifully waxed and 1 "just hanging in there" cork grips, the heat is the trick, thanks Steve! It just melts right in, I even lay down a second coat!

I used some little tea candles and my little heat gun on low, no problems. Not sure if any wax is better though can see how bees would be stick for a while, no sticky with the white candle wax.

Not going near her hair drier, or I would probably find her removing spiderwebs with my heartland.....

Thanks again for all the tips!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

arpie said:


> Wouldn't the wax make it slippery??
> 
> Roberta


Nah, I've used it on my surfboards for a while now, but don't tell anyone! sshhhhh!

And before anyone thinks of using surf wax,, smell it,


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Arpie,

The wax actually doesn't make the cork slippery at all. Try wetting a candle and holding on to it - it feels the same when you wax the grip....like the effect of waxing a surfboard.

The trick is to use an even heat (hairdryer is great if you can sneak it away), the first time i waxed a cork grip I held the grip above a flame to melt the wax. Not high enough. The hairdryer won't burn the cork

Cheers
Steve


----------

